

The Tesla Model S - Touch-Screen User Experience using Merapi Project - joubert
http://impost.roundarch.com/2009/04/29/the-tesla-model-s-touch-screen-user-experience-is-powered-by-roundarchs-merapi-project/

======
spyrosk
The interface idea is nice, but a bit impractical/dangerous in my opinion. The
reason for that is that when someone interacts with a touchscreen there is no
feedback, except for the visual that is, as to what exactly he is doing at
that moment. You can't tell if you are configuring the car's aircondition or
changing the gps settings. (Unless something happens that is immediately
noticable, e.g. the volume goes up) I know that you can take a quick glance at
it, but this thought makes me uncomfortable. Consider having to do something
like that while on the highway at large speed.

~~~
dflock
You could probably combine the easy-arms-reach touchscreen with HUD and audio
feedback to mitigate most of these issues.

~~~
spyrosk
Yes, but the problem of knowing where your fingers are at a given moment
persists. Especially when reaching for the touchscreen. There could be some
sort of extrusion(s) on the surface peripheral to the screen, like on f and j
on a keyboard but still it can't replace the feel of individual buttons,
switches etc where each one's surface area is clearly distinguishable.

~~~
dflock
True. I wonder if this kind of thing gets tested as part of car safety
testing, like crash worthiness does? It probably ought to be, with the
increasing use of in-car IT & entertainment tech.

